# Vodka-melon?



## soleil (Jan 30, 2010)

Not the most poignant story, but here goes. 


So my best friend, M, and I are on our way to a friend's farm in rural Maryland for a big ol' party. We were almost there when we stopped in a gas station to get sodas and ask where a liquor store was. A cop happens to be standing in line behind us and pipes up "You kids going to a party?"
I cast a sideways glance at my friend, he nods quietly. "Yeah." M says impassively.

The cop's face splits into a huge grin. "You kids ever have a vodka-melon?"

I think my eyeballs nearly fell outta my face. M grins back, "Vodka-melon? Can't say we have."

"Yeah, you get 'chou a big ol' bottle of vodka, cut a hole in a watermelon, and sink the mouth 'a the bottle down into the melon, leave it for a few hours, then dig in. It'll get 'chou real fuh... well, I can't say that in front of your lady friend, there. But it's a good time."

He even gave us directions to the nearest liquor store. We thanked him profusely. Nicest damn cop I ever met.


----------



## wartomods (Jan 30, 2010)

ah, good


----------



## Rash L (Jan 30, 2010)

WOO HOO!! haha good story. wish cops were nice around here...


----------



## Lilly (Mar 11, 2010)

haha Thats funny I love it


----------



## connerR (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll have to give that a try. Cool story!


----------

